# A new Contest..Next contest is postponed..probably till May



## greybeard (Nov 24, 2017)

_Over the next few months, I will be facilitating a series of contests here at BYH. 
Each will result in one winner, and there will be a physical prize awarded. 

I will ask a question, which even I don't know the answer to yet. In other words, you will have to make a guess, sometimes a numerical guess. It will not be something that you can look up on the internet, because the event has not yet happened or been completed at the time the question is posed. Because of that, there will be a cutoff time and date beyond which entries will not be accepted.
The entry closest to the actual answer will win. In the case of nemerical entries, the closest without "going over' will be the winner. (this minimizes the chance of a tie) 
There are a few rules involved. 
1. Each registered member can enter only once in each contest. 

2. Think hard about your answer before submitting them. Please do not edit your entry, it is too difficult to keep up with entries if they frequently change.

3. Because of international tariffs, duties, taxes, inspections and other laws and statutes etc, I unfortunately have to limit entries to USA addresses. (Entry IS tho, open to Hawaii and Alaska) 

4. To get your prize, I will need the winner to PM me via BYH's 'conversations' function, a shipping/mailing address. I do not do Email, FB, twitter or any other social media. If you are uncomfortable sharing a mailing address, please do not enter. This information will not be shared with anyone other than USPS/FedEx/UPS and then only because it has to be on the package. Do NOT send me personal information upon entry--send it only if you are the announced winner. 

Prizes. They are yours to do with as you wish. Most will be herding or agriculture related. Use it, trade it, trash it, give it away, sell it..I'll never ask. They will each have 'some' value, but will most likely, never be cash. Some will be new, tho some prizes may be used but serviceable. Occasionally, it may be a gift certificate redeemable in the winner's area. When the winner is announced, I will not divulge what the prize was...I will leave that up to the winner to do in the same thread the contest entries are submitted. (everyone likes a mystery)
Let's get started:

*#1 - On December 15, 2017 at 11pm CST how many messages (posts) will BYH stats show?
Cutoff date/time for entries is Dec 10, 11pmCST!!!*
Closest entry without going over, wins.
Good luck!_

_*Contest #2 HERE*
_
(contest has been approved by BYH admin)


----------



## Baymule (Nov 24, 2017)

Sounds like fun! 

578,634


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 24, 2017)

Edit: 527,845


----------



## greybeard (Nov 24, 2017)

For anyone that hasn't seen where to view BYH statistics, it can be seen on the main menu page to the right of the forum
section headers.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 25, 2017)

526, 145


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 25, 2017)

614,256


----------



## Flock Master64 (Nov 28, 2017)

540,001


----------



## Scooter75 (Nov 28, 2017)

527,832


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 28, 2017)

555,555


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 28, 2017)

527,895


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 30, 2017)

533,403


----------



## Farmer Connie (Dec 1, 2017)

Messages:
531,499 final answer..


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Dec 2, 2017)

"Simper Fi" greybeard from 1980 fellow Marine


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 3, 2017)

Greetings and welcome tp BYH Anthony. Thanks for your service. Please take a minute and do a brief introduction so we can welcome you properly. Glad you joined us. https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/


----------



## casportpony (Dec 4, 2017)

Following!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 4, 2017)

Well, you need to guess a number CPP... sheeeesh.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 8, 2017)

527,075


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 8, 2017)

527,195


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Dec 8, 2017)

Get it RIGHT people - "For God did not send His Son into the world to condemn the world, but that the world through Him might be saved = John 3:17


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 8, 2017)

I like the verse, but not sure the context in which you are using it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 8, 2017)

Kinda counterproductive to quote scripture after you've demeaned people...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 8, 2017)

Anthony Sr. said:


> Get it RIGHT people - "For God did not send His Son into the world to condemn the world, but that the world through Him might be saved = John 3:17



Jesus told me 527,075
Although he also told me he might give me a revised number on 12/10/17 as he continues to monitor the average number of daily posts


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 8, 2017)

Jesus also mentioned that I could go with a higher number than the average number of posts and just make a lot of posts on the last day of the contest if I didn't have anything better to do
We had a good laugh at that because Jesus knows that I have a life


----------



## greybeard (Dec 8, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Jesus told me 527,075
> Although he also told me he might give me a revised number on 12/10/17 as he continues to monitor the average number of daily posts


Maybe, but 527,075 is the number you are locked into. 

From opening post..a reminder.


> _2. Think hard about your answer before submitting them. Please do not edit your entry, it is too difficult to keep up with entries if they frequently change._



(edited because I didn't pay attention to date last night) With a little more than 36 hrs left before entries close:
Baymule-578,634
Latestarter- 527,845
promiseacres-526,145
goatsandmoregoats-614,256
FlockMaster64-540,001
Scooter75-527,832
Pastor Dave-555,555
farmerjan-527,895
luvmypets-533,403
Farmer Connie-531,499
OneFineAcre-527,075
frustratedearthmother-527,195
babsbag-527,104


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 9, 2017)

1


greybeard said:


> Maybe, but 527,075 is the number you are locked into.
> 
> From opening post..a reminder.
> 
> ...



10-4
No edits


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Dec 9, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> I like the verse, but not sure the context in which you are using it.


John 3:17- Came to mind as I was reading the "Be kinder than necessary because everyone you meet is fighting some kind of battle." by
frustratedearthmother, 
   Do I need to be careful about quoting the KJ-Bible or any bible?


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Dec 9, 2017)

Hey People, why didn't Noah, slap them mosquitoes?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 9, 2017)

Anthony Sr. said:


> John 3:17- Came to mind as I was reading the "Be kinder than necessary because everyone you meet is fighting some kind of battle." by
> frustratedearthmother,
> Do I need to be careful about quoting the KJ-Bible or any bible?


I think we were just confused if you were using it to make a point towards someone in particular or what had occurred that made you decide to quote that verse when you did. KJV is fine or just abt any version. You see it from time to time on here. Mostly good, respectful, folks on here.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 9, 2017)

527,104


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Dec 9, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> I think we were just confused if you were using it to make a point towards someone in particular or what had occurred that made you decide to quote that verse when you did. KJV is fine or just abt any version. You see it from time to time on here. Mostly good, respectful, folks on here.


    OK, just wanna make sure I'm not violating any rules on this site. I'm fairly new to raising animals = Milking Goats and I joined this site to try and see what I could learn?  I have had Chickens and now I'm down to 2 Hens at the moment. I will be getting more at a later time= Easter season? I do Thank Y'all for allowing me to be on here, hope to be able to learn and maybe win stuff to improve my homestead of 2.25 acres just 60-south of Dallas


frustratedearthmother said:


> Kinda counterproductive to quote scripture after you've demeaned people...


     Hello frustratedearthmother, I didn't mean to demean ya, and I do send Apologies' if I did.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 10, 2017)

That explanation is quite acceptable. I don't think anyone here has issues with bible quotes. Long as you don't start throwing hellfire and damnation at us...


----------



## Baymule (Dec 10, 2017)

Anthony Sr. said:


> OK, just wanna make sure I'm not violating any rules on this site. I'm fairly new to raising animals = Milking Goats and I joined this site to try and see what I could learn?  I have had Chickens and now I'm down to 2 Hens at the moment. I will be getting more at a later time= Easter season? I do Thank Y'all for allowing me to be on here, hope to be able to learn and maybe win stuff to improve my homestead of 2.25 acres just 60-south of Dallas
> 
> Hello frustratedearthmother, I didn't mean to demean ya, and I do send Apologies' if I did.



We all suffer from foot-in-mouth disease from time to time. This is the internet. There are no facial expressions, no voice inflections, just print and sometimes it is hard to gauge the spirit in which the statement is meant. You are ok, just join in the fun. 

My husband and I are just north of Tyler. Welcome to the forum, there are lots of goat people here, people are friendly and will help you all they can.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 10, 2017)

Anthony Sr. said:


> Hello frustratedearthmother, I didn't mean to demean ya, and I do send Apologies' if I did.


No worries - I wasn't angry just trying to give a little advice.  I misunderstood - apologies right back atcha.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Dec 10, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> That explanation is quite acceptable. I don't think anyone here has issues with bible quotes. Long as you don't start throwing hellfire and damnation at us...


   Won't do that stuff, because I'm not anywhere near close enough to do that, as no LIVING PERSON on Earth is .


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 10, 2017)

527,235


----------



## greybeard (Dec 10, 2017)

Entries for contest#1 are now closed.

Baymule-578,634
Latestarter- 527,845
promiseacres-526,145
goatsandmoregoats-614,256
FlockMaster64-540,001
Scooter75-527,832
Pastor Dave-555,555
farmerjan-527,895
luvmypets-533,403
Farmer Connie-531,499
OneFineAcre-527,075
frustratedearthmother-527,195
babsbag-527,104
CntryBoy777-527,235
....................................................................
The winner, as well as a new contest and it's question will be posted on Dec 16, 2017.


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Dec 11, 2017)

Baymule said:


> We all suffer from foot-in-mouth disease from time to time. This is the internet. There are no facial expressions, no voice inflections, just print and sometimes it is hard to gauge the spirit in which the statement is meant. You are ok, just join in the fun.
> 
> My husband and I are just north of Tyler. Welcome to the forum, there are lots of goat people here, people are friendly and will help you all they can.


  Thank You Very Much or as I say on POGO.com when playin games = TYVM


----------



## greybeard (Dec 15, 2017)

We have a winner.
A fresh log on at 11pm CST showed the total number of messages at BYH to be 527,303.

Most people went over, which disqualifies.
promiseacres was under by 1,158.
OneFineAcre was under by 228.
frustratedearthmother was under by 108.
babsbag was under by 199.
**CntrBoy777 was under and missed nailing it exact  by only 68.** WINNER!!

 


A new contest will be posted sometimes tomorrow, 12-16-2017.
Thanks for participating.
*CntrBoy777, you have a PM.*


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 16, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Scooter75 (Dec 16, 2017)

@CntryBoy777  congrats


----------



## Baymule (Dec 16, 2017)

WINNER!


----------



## greybeard (Dec 16, 2017)

Baymule said:


> WINNER!


If you had just made 51,330 more posts.....


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 16, 2017)

Grats Countryboy!


----------



## greybeard (Dec 16, 2017)

Contest #2!

For this one, I will use an online  random number generator to choose a number between 0 and 600.

Again, the winner will be the closest guess without going over. Again, no editing your original entry please, and again, unfortunately-- open only to US addresses because of the hassle of shipping/mailing to other countries. 

The question is:
_On Dec 23, 2017, sometime  between 10pm and  11pm CST, what whole number (integer between 0 and 600--no fractions) will the random number generator  at:_
http://www.randomnumbergenerator.com/
_choose?_ 
NOTE: it says "BETWEEN", so 0 and 600 are not valid numbers.
Because of the  randomness and instantaneous nature of the generator, entry for this contest will not close until 8pm CST Dec 22, 2017. An extra day for me in case I can't get on line for some reason.
(Yes, you will simply have to trust that I will use the generator only once in that time frame, regardless of what number it spits out.)


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 16, 2017)

Ok, I'll go first, 299


----------



## babsbag (Dec 16, 2017)

502


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 16, 2017)

327


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 16, 2017)

143

Thanks all for the Congrats....


----------



## Bruce (Dec 16, 2017)

We have to TRUST you so @CntryBoy777 can only win twice in a row legitimately? 

The generator told me to choose 198.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 16, 2017)

565


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 16, 2017)

473 <---edited once per GB


----------



## greybeard (Dec 16, 2017)

Bruce said:


> We have to TRUST you so @CntryBoy777 can only win twice in a row legitimately?



He, and anyone else can win as many times as they win.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 16, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> 723


Too high. Has to be between 0 and 600


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 16, 2017)

See how well I follow directions?    OK, GB said no changes so unless he gives me a mulligan I'm outta this one.


----------



## Anthony Sr. (Dec 16, 2017)

WTG CntryBoy777


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 16, 2017)

Joe, I think you should have a do over since you chose an ineligible number. But I am not the judge. GB, what says thee?


----------



## greybeard (Dec 16, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> See how well I follow directions?    OK, GB said no changes so unless he gives me a mulligan I'm outta this one.


Must be that sailor heritage still in ya.
Pick a new # and edit your post please.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 17, 2017)

216


----------



## greybeard (Dec 21, 2017)

Getting close. CtryBoy777's package should arrive there tomorrow or Sat and there's another box already packed and ready for a name and address. Will your's be on it?

(CntryBoy--when I saw the name of your road I thought..'only in Mississippi.."


----------



## Bruce (Dec 21, 2017)

Oh come on, now we gotta know that name! 
There is a Chicken Alley Road in WI.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 22, 2017)

345


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks (Dec 22, 2017)

I can enter here right? Open to all members of BYH?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 22, 2017)

You bet @Bills Vs Beaks! Toss in a number.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks (Dec 22, 2017)

Okay, great, thanks!

Uhhhhhhh...........487


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 22, 2017)

Not sure I have seen you here before, but I see you joined in May, and that was a rough time for me. My Dad was hospitalized that whole month. So, anyway, welcome to you from the Hoosier state.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 22, 2017)

My guess is 399

So now my question
What is the purpose of an online random number generator ?


----------



## greybeard (Dec 22, 2017)

So far, we have:

Pastor Dave-299
babsbag-502
frustratedearthmother-327 (one of my favorites..375hp and 4:11?)
CntryBoy777-143
Bruce-198
Baymule-565
Latestarter-473
farmerjan-216
promiseacres-345
Bills Vs Beaks-487
OneFineAcre-399

tick tock, tick tock, tick tock.......


----------



## greybeard (Dec 22, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> My guess is 399
> 
> So now my question
> What is the purpose of an online random number generator ?


For things just like this contest...and...cryptographic technology.  Many gambling devices use them as well, on a chip..slot machines for instance. They will also be used if the military draft is ever fully re-instituted instead of picking a number out of a big jar.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 22, 2017)

greybeard said:


> Getting close. CtryBoy777's package should arrive there tomorrow or Sat and there's another box already packed and ready for a name and address. Will your's be on it?
> 
> (CntryBoy--when I saw the name of your road I thought..'only in Mississippi.."


I told ya I live in the "Sticks".....and it sure gets a chuckle from quite a few folks too. The original family land was close to a community in central Mississippi know as Possum Neck...


----------



## greybeard (Dec 23, 2017)

Entries for this contest are closed.

CntryBoy..I did a radiation cleanup job in Hot Coffee Miss back in the early 90s.  Wasn't much there then and if you wanted anything other than gas station chicken and coffee, you better get it before 8pm.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks (Dec 23, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> Not sure I have seen you here before, but I see you joined in May, and that was a rough time for me. My Dad was hospitalized that whole month. So, anyway, welcome to you from the Hoosier state.


havent been around much  just when byc transferred over I joined and then quietly observing goings on over the summer 
Sorry about your dad, hope hes doing better now! Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 23, 2017)

I received the Prize package today in the mail and it was crammed packed Full of all kinds of little do-dads along with a few tools. I have been contemplating getting started in understanding about using these things and it was 1 of my reasons for trying to make it to @Mike CHS and learning about it....but now, Thanks to @greybeard I can start another fencing "Thread" and learn it as I go along.....using the fine starter kit that I won in the Contest.....Thanks again @greybeard and it will be greatly Appreciated!!.....

   ......


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 23, 2017)

That's cool!


----------



## greybeard (Dec 23, 2017)

You'll figure it out. Not pictured is an.. elec fence knife switch for killing part of the fence..like at a gate but you want to leave the other part of the fence hot or don't want to go back to the charger to turn it off. 
The wire dog is a Speeco gripper. Put it on the hook of camealong, drop the wire in the open part of the collar, and twist the collar opening opposite the wire. Push the collar up the wide part of the cone till it stops. It'll hold 12ga ht as tight as you want to pull it..no springs, no latches, no nuts to take off.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 23, 2017)

The knife swtch is on the box lid behind the 4" line post insulators, but not in plain sight....but, I did find it also.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow... very nice Fred! That's awesome of you GB.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 24, 2017)

Number generated was:
320.


Unless I missed an entry, Pastor Dave is the winner.  Dave, I will need a mailing address PM'd to me please.
Pastor Dave-299-under by 21

babsbag-502-went over
frustratedearthmother-327 (one of my favorites..375hp and 4:11?)-went over
CntryBoy777-143-under by 177
Bruce-198-under by 122
Baymule-565-went over
Latestarter-473-went over
farmerjan-216-under by 104
promiseacres-345-went over
Bills Vs Beaks-487-went over
OneFineAcre-399-went  over

Congrats to PastorDave and thanks to those who participated.
(and thanks to BYH for allowing these contests)


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank-You. I don't play lottery, so had to win something evenually. My strategy was going first.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 24, 2017)

Good deal Dave! Grats and Merry Christmas!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 25, 2017)

greybeard said:


> For things just like this contest...and...cryptographic technology.  Many gambling devices use them as well, on a chip..slot machines for instance. They will also be used if the military draft is ever fully re-instituted instead of picking a number out of a big jar.


@greybeard 
You may find this device interesting
My company provides it to me to access our network remotely
It generates a new 6 digit random number every 60 seconds
I have a permanent 6 digit code that I picked
I enter those 6 digits first and then the 6 digits on this token
I understand it's pretty sophisticated


----------



## Bruce (Dec 26, 2017)

Congrats Dave. Yep, always nice to win something sometime. We pretty much don't do the lottery either but both DE and I bought a Powerball ticket when it was like $1.5B.
We won BIG!!!
HAH!
We each got 1 number right. She bought a ticket some months later and got no numbers right. 

Which just shows we shouldn't bother with the lottery.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 26, 2017)

Since I don't smoke, basically don't drink but maybe one or two a year... and seldom even chew gum... I figure that spending a little on lottery tickets isn't so bad.  I kept track one year  and figured I won about $20. more than I spent.  So it doesn't bother me to spend a few dollars on it.  Sometimes I play if once or twice a week, sometimes I go weeks without playing.  A friend won 3.5 million about 10 years back, and another friends' parents won 125,000 one time.  A neighbor right up the road won something like 125 or 150,000 about 2 years ago.  All different types, pick numbers, scratch offs, so no specific way.  Supposedly the lottery moneys help the educational system here in VA also.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 27, 2017)

Lottery funds here in TX go to schools and veterans projects I believe. I never play with the anticipation of winning, but always with the hope of doing so. There is a difference.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 27, 2017)

All profits go to education here. I think more people need to play and LOSE, then our property taxes would go down since that is the other source.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 27, 2017)

Dave, It's going to be a day or 2 before I can mail your prize out. I'm under the weather health wise and temperature wise.
Had a bad reaction to one of my blood thinners Christmas Day and am bleeding from just about everywhere possible. Not serious, but I really don't want to go out in public right now..


----------



## Bruce (Dec 27, 2017)

Sure hope that clears up fast @greybeard !!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Dec 27, 2017)

Real sorry to hear that GB. Take all the time you need. I've dealt with a migraine all day today, and hope it is gone soon. Feel good enough at moment to look at my phone screen. We went from mild temps and no precip. last winter to frigid temps and snow or icy mix predicted every day in January. Been thawing waterers twice a day too. Not fun.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 27, 2017)

Ah man Dave, sorry to hear that. When I get a migraine it is all I can do to crawl in bed.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 28, 2017)

Sorry to hear you're having a bad reaction GB. Hope you & the doc(s) can get it under control. Heal up man.  Sorry to hear about the migraine Dave. Had them as a young man, full blown with kaleidoscopic vision, puking, sensitive hearing, the whole works. Glad they went away with age.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 19, 2018)

Dave, did you recieve a package from me?

Tracking has shown it, for the last 12 days, to still be at a USPS hub, St Louis Mo.
Not sure what happened, but I am going to send another, as this usually means Post Office has 'lost' the package.
If the original box shows up, keep both.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 19, 2018)

@greybeard call your PO and have the postmaster check on it.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 20, 2018)

Bruce said:


> @greybeard call your PO and have the postmaster check on it.


Already did, as well as the customer service person in St Louis. Both told me they would look into it but also said the odds of finding it were slim. 
We shall see.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 20, 2018)

Do you have a tracking number for it?? I gave the same advice to someone on BYC, the package they had was looping between the center in Denver and the one in North Carolina (it was supposed to be delivered to a town in NC). She called and a human snagged the package at one place or another, it was delivered today.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 30, 2018)

I received a box today from TX that has treble hooks, guages, a whet stone from Austria, a short horn, other tools and odds & ends, to name a few.






And these attachments that are in a set and a cool wooden case that I do not know what they are. I am guessing wood working or carving...?

Thank-You @greybeard!
It was quite the ordeal to get it shipped here, I understand.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 30, 2018)

Check your PMs Dave. 
That's a precision reamer set from the late 40s..early 50s at the latest. They were my Dad's. It is the original box, tho I did lightly sand 60-70 years of grease and grime off it and put the outer parts back on it. The 1930s, 40s, and 1950s vehicles that set worked on would be worth a kings ransom today. 

(The giant treble hooks were kind of a joke. I knew you liked to fish but I use them for alligators. I meant to enclose a note telling you they were for Texas sized bream)


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 30, 2018)

That's a very nice prize 
Those Texas bream must be big ones


----------



## greybeard (Jan 30, 2018)

That's not exactly a 'whetstone'.
It's similar in makeup to what we call an Arkansas hard stone but it's actually a straight razor hone or 'touch up hone'. I believe that one is a Franz Swaty brand and I think they may even still be in business. To use it properly, you would take a small fine grit stone in one hand, (about 1"x2") put a few drops of water on the hone, and place the small stone right on top of the water droplets and rub the small stone back and forth across the hone. Soon, a frothy foam will appear and only then would you sharpen your straight razor on the hone. Then of course, you would have to strop your razor to remove any very tiny imperfections from the leading edge of your razor.
Of course, you can just use shaving cream on it instead and forget the small stone altogether.

The Swaty is about 6000-7000 grit.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks (Jan 30, 2018)

greybeard said:


> That's not exactly a 'whetstone'.
> It's similar in makeup to what we call an Arkansas hard stone but it's actually a straight razor hone or 'touch up hone'. I believe that one is a Franz Swaty brand and I think they may even still be in business. To use it properly, you would take a small fine grit stone in one hand, (about 1"x2") put a few drops of water on the hone, and place the small stone right on top of the water droplets and rub the small stone back and forth across the hone. Soon, a frothy foam will appear and only then would you sharpen your straight razor on the hone. Then of course, you would have to strop your razor to remove any very tiny imperfections from the leading edge of your razor.
> Of course, you can just use shaving cream on it instead and forget the small stone altogether.
> 
> The Swaty is about 6000-7000 grit.


sweet


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 30, 2018)

I will lay out everything to get some good pics in the a.m.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 31, 2018)

Hit a snag in my schedule. Still plan to get a pic or pics of the contents of the box that came from TX. later today.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 31, 2018)

The name on the automobile plate is Rambler, in case it's too hard to see. There is quite a lot of small tools in the big ziploc, but Jill told me NOT to dump it out on the bed!

Thanks again @greybeard,
Dave


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 31, 2018)

That's a really nice prize!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 31, 2018)

I want to see the Texas bream hooks


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 31, 2018)

They're right next to the syringes on their left.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 31, 2018)

I couldn't send Dave farm related items because I don't know anything about rabbits, have never had any and didn't have anything related to rabbits but....
I remembered from Daves journal he worked on things, like the ride behind mower/tractor--Gravely I believe, so I sent stuff to work on small stuff. Some of it, I don't remember where I got..some came from my dad's shop, some I used on different jobs.

From memory:
1.--already discussed--reamers.
2. Just an old dried up cow horn off one of my beefmasters.
3. A pretty good quality wheel puller--well used but certainly usable.
3a. A different set of jaws for the puller.
4. (in the ziplock bag) jeweler screwdrivers
several differnt kinds/sizes of tweezers.
a pocket magnet that extends out.
A very small pair of channel lock pliers.
A variety of combination wrenches.
a stainless steel machinists rule.
(I don't remember what else except one item I'll post at the bottom of this text) *
5. A true spanner wrench. (I never really found a use for one but maybe Dave will)
6. A magnetic clamp to hold a cylinder shaped flashlight.
7. This, is an interesting thing. It's a set of stewart warner amp/oil pressure gages, from the late 1940s. Red and chrome. Had it been blue, it came off a 1940 Chris Craft boat. Not sure what a red one came from. SW made gage sets for all the early automobiles, boats, and even airplanes. **
8. Compression tester.
9. Various new syringes and needles from Producers Co-op. I promise..never been used.
10. very large treble hooks I was using to remove alligator from my pond.
11. The razor hone.
12 & 12a. A pair of small hammers. One is brass the other is nylon. I made both when I worked as a machinist in the 90s..actually, I made many hundreds of them. The shop's owner had a market for them and we worker bees made them when we didn't have a contract job to do. .
13. Emblem from the grill of a 1965 Rambler American. Probably the 1st new car my mother ever had. (Dad would buy a new pickup but the cars we all rode in were always "used" and I'm being 'polite' there.)
14. A tool to remove broken pipe fittings.
15. A pair of jumper wires with alligator clips on each end. Good for trouble shooting basic small engine electric systems. Really good for bypassing safety switches if your mower won't start and you don't know which switch is causing it.
16. A clip on spark tester. Don't know if your small engine is getting 'fire'? Now you will. ground the alligator clip to the engine, adjust the barrel to the approximate spark plug gap, connect the plug wire to the other end and rotate the engine. You will be able to see the spark jump and by color, know how hot it is.
17. An oddball electrical gauge. I don't remember now if I sent a volt or amp gage. At one time I had about 100 of each but have slowly gotten rid of most of them.
18.  I don't know. It's some kind of clamp. I don't remember where I got it or why. Pretty light tho..won't be able to use it as a pipe wrench for sure. 

*I got a bunch of these things at a big flea market for $.25 each. Stainless steel. They are great for grabbing little things you drop in an engine or piece of equipment but can't fit your hand down in to get. Probably medical related since there were big boxes of other medical looking tools at the same booth--some of them were pretty scary looking. Strong enough to pick a fish up too if you catch one of those Texas sized bream....





**Almost new ChrisCraft gage  of the same era Dave has.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ch...uge-Date-Code-H-1-VGC-1940-RARE-/390756312969


Hope you can use some of it Dave.

*Next contest will be posted late tonight or tomorrow.*


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 1, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> They're right next to the syringes on their left.



I didn't see them last night when I was looking on my phone.
I see them now.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 1, 2018)

There's a lot there to take in


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2018)

Those "medical" things are indeed medical - locking forceps. Not only good for reaching down where your fingers don't but also for a "third" hand to hold something small. Like if you need one hand to hold the soldering iron, one to hold the solder wire and another to hold the wire you are soldering in a fixed position. My wife got me one at the store her PO is part of. They have a lot of "regular" stuff and some oddball stuff like this.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 1, 2018)

Contest for Feb 2018. Again open to all registered members of BYH in the USA.
We will again do the guessing game of how many messages will BYH stats show at a specific time on a specific date.
We will make this one a bit shorter in the waiting and entry period..

_*On Feb 23 @ 11pm Eastern, how many messages (posts) will BYH stats show?* Again--without going over_
Cutoff for entry will be Feb 16 at 11pm Eastern time



As of this post, here are the current statistics as shown at the right side of the main index page:






You can begin submitting Feb entries now.

March contest spoiler:
Brush up on your stock knowledge.
Do NOT submit entries until the March contest is open!
That contest will involve predicting what the NASDAQ Index (symbol IXIC) will close at on a specific day ACCORDING to the next morning's stock chart.  Here's that chart for today, showing what yesterday's close was:


----------



## Baymule (Feb 1, 2018)

565,195


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 6, 2018)

537,264


----------



## greybeard (Feb 13, 2018)

3 days to cutoff for entries.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 13, 2018)

536,150


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 13, 2018)

541,075


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 14, 2018)

537,664


----------



## greybeard (Feb 17, 2018)

This is now closed to entries.

Baymule---565,195
promiseacres---537,264
Latestarter---536,150
CntryBoy777---541,075
frustratedearthmother---537,664


----------



## greybeard (Feb 24, 2018)

frustratedearthmother is the winner.

Baymule-565,195--over
promiseacres-537,264
Latestarter-536,150
CntryBoy777-541,0075--over
frustratedearthmother-537,664


----------



## Baymule (Feb 24, 2018)

Congratulations @frustratedearthmother!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 24, 2018)

Alright!!....way to Go FEM!!.....


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 25, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 13, 2018)

Woo Hoo!  

I got the most awesome surprise package in the mail today!  Tickled to death with the prize(s) that Greybeard picked for me!

I got:
a metal crank type cheese grater
a pencil
a cookie press
some shoulder length obstetrical gloves
some work gloves
a really cool delivery date wheel...it works for dogs, sheep, horses, cows, and deer
(you point an arrow towards a breeding date and then you check the wheel for the delivery dates)
a really COOL sack!(I would call it a flour sack, but it didn't hold flour it held seed corn)
flower seeds
a cooling towel
a pop/beer can insulator
and a timer/feed slinger thingy - like goes on a deer feeder?  Tell me if I'm right @greybeard.  I had one that I used as a chicken feeder and it stopped working. Now I can fix up another one!

Thank you so much for such a wonderful surprise package!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 13, 2018)

ARGH - I almost forgot.  There was a really cool "State of Texas" belt buckle included!


----------



## greybeard (Mar 13, 2018)

Sorry it was late getting mailed. Doctor visits and hospital stays have kept me running.

That's not just any 'pencil'. It's a 45 year old brand new never been used or sharpened  Humble Oil and Refining Co pencil. (Humble got bought up by Standard oil in '59  and in 1973, they changed the name to Exxon)  I meant to package it, the belt buckle and the severed arm coozie separately in it's own ziplock..'for the Texas in you'.. but didn't.
The coozie came from Goliad.
http://www.texasflagpark.com/texas-flags/goliad-flag-severed-arm-bloody-sword-1836/

The cookie press/cake decorator thing is about 40 years old. I still had the box and the instructions but they were falling apart. I don't remember ever using it...and don't remember how I came to have it. my wife does not bake. All the inserts are there tho.

Yes the 'timer feeder slingy thingie' is the working part of a deer feeder. USPS wouldn't allow me to send the rechargable batteries I had with it. I had intended to make a fish feeder out of it, but after last year's flood I decided it was a moot idea and I already have a deer feeder here.



 

 You are missing a package. It wouldn't all fit in the box so I sent the rest in a large white USPS Redi-Post padded envelope, mailed the same time as the cardboard box. It's contents are pretty much utilitarian..things to use or to give to someone that can.
Hopefully tomorrow it will arrive.

If you and your other/better half ever get over this way, feel free to drop by.
(I'm old school...)
Same goes for anyone else here.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm so glad you told me about the pencil!  I just went and grabbed it for a closer inspection.   The lettering on it is white and neither my husband or I noticed it previously. (old eyes)  DH is a history lover so he's trying to stake his claim, lol. 

My dining room has a rooster theme, so the Crow Seed bag just might end up framed in a shadow box in the dining room.  

The cookie press is way cool!  I have an idea that my granddaughter may expect to inherit that someday.  She's a budding chef and is already interested in kitchen collectibles.  

We used to be up that way fairly frequently when DH's mom lived in Livingston.  We've moved her down here so we don't travel those roads often anymore.  But ya never know... I can imagine you and he could have some awesome conversations.

I'll keep an eye out for the other package.  Thanks again!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 14, 2018)

Is the cookie press like this?




DW's mother had one, the screw handle "stripped" after a ton of years, FIL tried but couldn't fix it. DW was able to find another online a bit over a year ago. MIL's also has a "mini" press for decorating. She's keeping that for now but I suspect DW will get it eventually.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 14, 2018)

Very similar, tho the inside was blue and the arrangement of the discs were in a long 'L'.
It's a Mirro brand. 
The price and label are still on the box. It came from Fedmart, which was a chain of membership stores which began/started in the late 50s and closed in '82. Not sure when it was purchased but the price tag says the press cost the princely sum of
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.$1.85.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 14, 2018)

@greybeard I like following this thread, though I haven't actually entered a contest. God bless you for thinking of others and being so generous!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 14, 2018)

Ditto!

AND - I got the other package today!  It was full of a whole bunch of electric fence insulators for t-posts...at least I think they're for t-posts.  And a gate handle!   Funny thing - I was just about to build Cowboy a bachelor pad for when the gals are in season - I think they'll work perfectly!!

Thanks again @greybeard!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 14, 2018)

I’ve been following along and I enjoy learning about the items @greybeard sends. The thought he puts into each package also amazes me!


----------



## greybeard (Mar 17, 2018)

Due to some personal scheduling activities, The contest I had planned for March is going to be postponed. 
I'll edit the thread title when the situation changes.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 18, 2018)

Best wishes for good results from the docs and all the testing.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 18, 2018)

X2 to what LS said. Completely understandable.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 18, 2018)

X3


----------

